# Jetter



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a jetter but not sure what is a good one for restaurant work needs to be electric any opinions would be greatly appreciated I used a ridgid one a long time ago and I cannot remember the performance


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It really comes down to what you need it to do at restaurants. If it is lavs and floor drains then the newer 2400 psi electric units will be helpful, they are mostley used at factories and hospitals for routine maintanance. You probably used a general or ridgid 1350 or 1750 psi 115 volt unit in the past. On bigger jobs they lack PSI and GPM. If you are planning on doing grease in mainlines then your restriction will be your power source. Because to step up to an electrical unit that has some better specs you need 220 volt power available and then there are so many different 220 plug configurations you have to be ready to deal with that. So if it still has to be electric and the jobs will be grease then you will look for a commercial electric pressure washer say 5hp or 7 hp that has 4k psi and 6-8 GPM. Alkota and MTM and several others make these pressure washers. Then just some jetting hose and tips and heavy duty extension cord and your in business. Propane powered Jetters could have the same or better specs and also might be worth looking into. More details on the jobs and I can give you better info.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

How big are the restaurants to where a gas unit with a jumper hose wouldn't be feasible?


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

They are not big but they are in Phila airport so have to be electric up in the terminals at the restaurants


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Mostly for grease lines and yeast from beer in floor sinks from beer trough


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It sounds like you will be hard pressed for a 20 amp 115v plug, if thats the case you can only buy a 15 amp unit no matter what manufacturer. 
Here is a 19 amp unit that I use for little jobs
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AR-North-Am...642?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c80dd6b7a
The same company also makes a smaller one for 15 amp.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AR-Blue-Cle...460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d459b849c

I have this one also but the psi is just a little low for me but some older homes I have to use the second one.

These are great small jetters when you add mini jetter hose and some tips.
These are nice units if you do not add any extension cord to them, they come with some pretty long cords stock. You can use a pressure washer gun as your foot switch and you are good to go. Any thing bigger will be 220 volt and a lot more money. No reason to buy a premade jetter in this size.

Just looked and the ads above are slightley wrong, the AR630 is the 1900psi unit then they have a AR620 same specs for some reason then the AR610 which is the 1350 psi unit. You probably want the AR630 for grease commercial jobs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We have one that is powered by a 3-phase 208 volt electric motor...
I don't know who made it but it has significantly larger testikleez than most electrics...
They had purchased it for use with a single customer...
I've never used it myself...


----------

